
Why Generic Outsourced Assistant Services Like Exec, Operator, etc. Failed - mattmireles
http://mattmireles.com/why-generic-human-assistant-services-like-exec-operator-etc-failed/
======
joewee
I own meetkaori.com and we haven’t failed. It’s a small niche, bilingual
Japanese assistants, but it’s an important enough niche that people find value
in the service. Planning to expand to other markets soon.

